# Solved: iTunes Won't Open



## David006

I recently downgraded my computer from Lion to Snow Leopard, due to the fact that my computer kept on crashing in Lion. Everything went smoothly, except for the fact that my iTunes won't open. I tried re-installing, versions 10.4, 10.3 everything!
I've searched the web and found a few people with the same problem as me, although they had no solution either. 
I'll explain exactly what happens when i try to open iTunes. (10.3)

First message: iTunes cannot open because of a problem. Check with the developer to make sure iTunes works with this version of Mac OSX.

Here is the report that is attached:

Process: iTunes [1066]
Path: /Applications/iTunes.app/Contents/MacOS/iTunes
Identifier: com.apple.iTunes
Version: ??? (???)
Build Info: iTunes-10315501~1
Code Type: X86 (Native)
Parent Process: launchd [98]

Date/Time: 2011-09-05 14:40:46.771 -0400
OS Version: Mac OS X 10.6.8 (10K549)
Report Version: 6

Interval Since Last Report: 1633 sec
Crashes Since Last Report: 165
Per-App Crashes Since Last Report: 2
Anonymous UUID: 22A17F39-E17B-41B4-A3B9-DAD461FDD530

Exception Type: EXC_BREAKPOINT (SIGTRAP)
Exception Codes: 0x0000000000000002, 0x0000000000000000
Crashed Thread: 0

Dyld Error Message:
Library not loaded: /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreMedia.framework/Versions/A/CoreMedia
Referenced from: /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/AVFoundationCF.framework/Versions/A/AVFoundationCF
Reason: image not found

Binary Images:
0x8fe00000 - 0x8fe4163b dyld 132.1 (???) <4CDE4F04-0DD6-224E-ACE5-3C06E169A801> /usr/lib/dyld

Model: iMac8,1, BootROM IM81.00C1.B00, 2 processors, Intel Core 2 Duo, 2.66 GHz, 4 GB, SMC 1.29f1
Graphics: ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro, PCIe, 256 MB
Memory Module: global_name
AirPort: spairport_wireless_card_type_airport_extreme (0x14E4, 0x8C), Broadcom BCM43xx 1.0 (5.10.131.42.4)
Bluetooth: Version 2.4.5f3, 2 service, 19 devices, 1 incoming serial ports
Network Service: AirPort, AirPort, en1
Serial ATA Device: WDC WD5000AAKS-40YGA1, 465.76 GB
Parallel ATA Device: MAT****ADVD-R UJ-875
USB Device: Keyboard Hub, 0x05ac (Apple Inc.), 0x1006, 0xfa400000 / 2
USB Device: Apple Keyboard, 0x05ac (Apple Inc.), 0x0220, 0xfa420000 / 3
USB Device: iPod, 0x05ac (Apple Inc.), 0x1291, 0xfd100000 / 3
USB Device: Built-in iSight, 0x05ac (Apple Inc.), 0x8502, 0xfd400000 / 2
USB Device: IR Receiver, 0x05ac (Apple Inc.), 0x8242, 0x5d100000 / 2
USB Device: USB Mouse, 0x05e3 (Genesys Logic, Inc.), 0x1205, 0x1a200000 / 3
USB Device: BRCM2046 Hub, 0x0a5c (Broadcom Corp.), 0x4500, 0x1a100000 / 2
USB Device: Bluetooth USB Host Controller, 0x05ac (Apple Inc.), 0x820f, 0x1a110000 / 6
FireWire Device: unknown_device, Unknown

Thank you! Hopefully someone will help me, as iTunes is crucial to me.


----------



## Headrush

Quit iTunes.

Hold the option key down while starting iTunes.

It should ask you for an iTunes Library file. Navigate to ~/Music/iTunes and select your iTunes Library.xml

If that doesn't work you might have to remove your old configuration files. Start a new iTunes Library and re-add your music. (Make sure you save your old iTunes folder if you have it keep all your music in there)


----------



## David006

Thank you for your answer.
Unfortunately, every time i open iTunes, wether i hold down the Option key or not, i get the same error message, nothing else. 
I also performed a clean install of iTunes (deleting all preferences and configurations) - this did not work either.


----------



## Headrush

When you said you downgraded to SL, you mean you did a clean install of SL, not just an install over Lion?

iTunes installs files outside the user account, did you get all of them when you did the "clean" install?

PS. Curious when you upgraded to Lion did the crashes occur randomly or when running specific apps? Do you have 3rd party extensions enabled?
I ask because your iMac 8,1 is just a speed bumped version of mine (iMac 7,1) and Lion works flawlessly on both of mine.


----------



## David006

No i didn't do a clean install. I made a second partition, installed SL, when prompted, i chose to move all files and settings from Lion partition to SL partition.
anyway, I found quick fix, which i probably should of thought of earlier.
I uninstalled iTunes, re-installed SL and everything was fixed.
Thanks a lot for your responses, Headrush.


----------



## Tiitu

Hi!

Here is a solution that solved this problem for me: Uninstall iTunes, delete iTunes folder under the Music folder, download and re-install iTunes.

Cheers,
Tiitu.


----------



## Headrush

Tiitu said:


> Hi!
> 
> Here is a solution that solved this problem for me: Uninstall iTunes, delete iTunes folder under the Music folder, download and re-install iTunes.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tiitu.


I would AVOID doing this and if anything move the folder rather than delete it. 
Some un-expecting user could delete all their music, apps, videos if they are using the option to allow iTunes to manage their files.


----------

